# Why are my laptop speakers making fuzzy noise?



## LodeVaduh (Oct 11, 2008)

First thread ever 

Anyway,

My laptop (HP Pavilion zv6000) had a nicely clogged fan  , so I took its cover off to clean it. I took it outside and LIGHTLY sprayed the dust off with my air compressor.

A lot of dust collects in the speakers, too, so I blew them off, but I blew them off harder than the rest of the computer. I assembled the computer back together, and logged on to Windows and everything, and when I turned the volume up, this static/beeping/interference noise was coming out of my speakers. As I increased the volume, the noise gets louder. Note that I was still able to play sound and music and such out of the speakers, but the fuzzy noise was still present.

This is rather interesting. My computer (most likely my cheap ol' RAM) makes quiet buzzing and beeping noises, and I heard this sound coming out of my speakers after this incident. This is why I think I may have damaged the speaker shielding while I was blowing it off.

So, what did I do? DID I screw up the speaker shielding? Or is there something else? Now, I've got a cheap $5 replacement item on ebay, but I wanna know what's going on before I do anything.

Thanks!


----------



## LodeVaduh (Oct 11, 2008)

Forgive me for my noobishness, but I forgot to include some details:

Windows XP Home Edition SP3
Conextant AC Audio drivers

Please ask if you need to know more than this.

And also, I didn't mention that I have already taken out the speakers AGAIN and tested them, and the same problem persists...


----------



## LodeVaduh (Oct 11, 2008)

WOW. Important Discovery. I put headphones in and I can still hear the exact same noises. Sound card issue?


----------

